# ever seen a fish break the glass??



## michaelj (Nov 18, 2007)

tank busters...does anyone have a good story or more wanted ACTUAL TRUE tales of a fish breaking its tank. I know tank busters is a term relating to a fish growing bigger than his tank but still I gotta ask. I have had a couple mean ass red devils between 12-15 inches and I never thought for one minute they could break the glass, as hard as they tried. a jag at 12" never did it and so on. NOW I would never put a rock in my tanks as any cichlid is creative enough to pick that rock up and bang the glass but seriously anyone ever heard of it happening? I dont think its possible. I think 90% of the tales are 1 of 2 accidents. either 1) rock or decor smashed the glass or 2) the tank began to leak and since it had a tank buster in it they bragged that he broke it. a true tank busting situation ie cichlid ramming glass would cause a bust not a leak.... any body got anything on this one???


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I got a 2 foot pacu that could break most peoples tanks...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya they say oscars can get pushy in there tanks when they get large..


----------



## michaelj (Nov 18, 2007)

I dont think an oscar could get up enough speed. you need speed like an elong or a head like a red devil to try somthin like that


----------



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

yep.... i had a 2 foot pacu in a 55 gallon was sitting on the couch one nite ....about 11-30 thankfully i was home... and i heard a snap!!! all of a sudden 55 gallons of wwater came rushing out thankfully i had a rubbermaid tote handy caught alot of the water grabbed a blanket and towels need less to say it was a long nite....lol what a mess i live on the 2nd floor the downstairs nieghbor never said a word!!! thankfully i saved most of the water from going thru the floor needless to sat the pacu went down the road the next day i had taken him in for adoption to find a home for him the previous owner didnt have room for him so i placed him in a home after this little mishap! lol!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

freebird21 said:


> yep.... i had a 2 foot pacu in a 55 gallon was sitting on the couch one nite ....about 11-30 thankfully i was home... and i heard a snap!!! all of a sudden 55 gallons of wwater came rushing out thankfully i had a rubbermaid tote handy caught alot of the water grabbed a blanket and towels need less to say it was a long nite....lol what a mess i live on the 2nd floor the downstairs nieghbor never said a word!!! thankfully i saved most of the water from going thru the floor needless to sat the pacu went down the road the next day i had taken him in for adoption to find a home for him the previous owner didnt have room for him so i placed him in a home after this little mishap! lol!!


LOL-Sorry for your miss fortune though----

Pacu's are a thing of beauty....


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

ive had a 16 inch aro break a glass top trying to jump of of the tank


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

i bet no fish could break mine... it's almost 1" glass








i u have big fishes, u must have tick glasses


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

michaelj said:


> I dont think an oscar could get up enough speed. you need speed like an elong or a head like a red devil to try somthin like that


I've read a few accounts of oscars breaking tanks. Usually it's because they take repeated charges though from my understanding. No one ever claimed they were intelligent, haha.


----------

